# What was your latest Domain Acquisition? (not hand registered)



## MapleDots__ (Jan 8, 2021)

My latest purchase was *charge.ca*



What was your latest .ca domain purchase from an individual or marketplace?


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

I bought a portfolio... about 130 domains, such as Waste, Philanthropy, Institute, Canola, Trekking.

Yes, the same Trekking that was in TBR this week.  It was expiring and it didn't get it pushed into my account in time to recover it... doh.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> I bought a portfolio... about 130 domains, such as Waste, Philanthropy, Institute, Canola, Trekking.
> 
> Yes, the same Trekking that was in TBR this week.  It was expiring and it didn't get it pushed into my account in time to recover it... doh.



Now that's an interesting story, especially who the 3rd bidder (this guy) was in the Trekking.ca bidding marathon.

I knew one was you, and correctly surmised someone beat out your top price and won it.

[notify]Esdiel[/notify]

Oh, and my latest purchases were "a pile of crap" at last week's TBR, as MyID took it to the town and won all 6 of my Top Picks, thereby relegating me to the figurative junk pile. My (cough) best ones were probably Balon.ca and Bernet.ca, which at least were dirt cheap.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> I knew one was you, and correctly surmised someone beat out your top price and won it.



At least one of your assumptions is wrong.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> My (cough) best ones were probably Balon.ca and Bernet.ca, which at least were dirt cheap.



You know it was a pile of crap if you can't remember if you actually bought those or not. It was probably best you didn't anyways.  Maybe you were thinking of a different domain?


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> At least one of your assumptions is wrong.



I am quite surprised then, as it could only mean you were not in that particular auction. 

The only other explanation would be that you sold that portfolio to your business.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> I am quite surprised at that, as it could only mean you were not in that particular auction.
> 
> The only other explanation would be that you sold that portfolio to your business.



No, I was in it.  Think it through.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> You know it was a pile of crap if you can't remember if you actually bought those or not. It was probably best you didn't anyways.  Maybe you were thinking of a different domain?



It was a misspell - I actually bought Barnet*ca (not Bernet*ca) and Balon*ca. And yes, that shows how bad they were when I can't even spell one right. At least I made a pair of rapid-fire 4-figure sales yesterday so I could afford the future losses.  

I really wanted Habit.ca, Norse.ca, Prohome.ca, Swans.ca, Parisien.ca and a few others, but MyID robbed the store again.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Oh, and my latest purchases were "a pile of crap" at last week's TBR, as MyID took it to the town and won all 6 of my Top Picks, thereby relegating me to the figurative junk pile. My (cough) best ones were probably Balon.ca and Bernet.ca, which at least were dirt cheap.



Ah... you meant barnet - not bernet.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> No, I was in it.  Think it through.



I'm usually pretty good at that. 

There were 3 people in the auction, and if you actually bought the portfolio (including said Trekking.ca auction) from another entity entirely (i.e. not yourself or your business or your wife - someone arm's length), then that means said entity won the Siber auction and Trekking.ca domain, and therefore by process of elimination, you lost the auction and were the second bidder. 

The above IMO is fact as per the rules of time and space (and assuming the above qualifiers), so I can only think you're disputing the reasons why you finished as second bidder (or potentially first bidder by default), as in you already had a deal to buy the portfolio during the proceedings. This means either party could have "won" what was then an inconsequential auction.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

I bought trekking twice. First, as part of the portfolio (from a separate entity, older gentleman who got in before CIRA days, but is 78 and well off and didn't want to deal with it anymore), and the second time was in the auction.  Not sure why you assumed I didn't win it.

I bought the portfolio knowing that a bunch were already expired, but I thought he renewed the ones really close to TBR - but I guess he missed that one.  As soon as they were pushed to my account, I tried to renew them, but trekking was too late...


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2021)

So you didn't actually buy Trekking*ca, you only thought you did. 

Makes sense now, and sorry for insinuating that your bankroll wasn't big enough to outbid the other peon you were up against.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> So you didn't actually buy Trekking.ca, you only thought you did.
> 
> Makes sense now, and sorry for insinuating that your bankroll wasn't big enough to outbid the other peon you were up against.



Lol, no, I did receive it, and it was in my account, but it was already in TBR and not recoverable.  Missed it by one day.

And I almost didn't bother buying it back, but I do have several similar niche domains so I decided at the last second to jump into the auction.  I literally only made two bids, one for the original backorder, and the last one that won it.  So both you and the other bidder (DH?) bailed at the same time.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> So both you and the other bidder (DH?) bailed at the same time.



At least one of your assumptions is wrong.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 9, 2021)

To build a resource of new Acquisitions lets try to stay a bit more on topic here and keep the off topic to a minimum especially TBR discussions which should be in that forum.

Thanks guys... just trying to keep some organization  *BRAVO*


----------



## aactive (Jan 9, 2021)

Latest acquisition. Licorice.ca


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 9, 2021)

Nice. Licorice.ca was last picked up via TBR in 2014, and archive shows it goes back to at least 2004.

I was about to ask if you owned Liquorice.ca too and then saw your post in the handreg section. That was dropped too, not sure when though.

Licorice.ca gets 14,800 monthly searches in Canada, and Liquorice gets 2900 searches. Good job getting the pair. I dare guess you got the candy domain market cornered. Nice to see you put them to use as well. If you can get Willy Wonka to bring back Chewy Runts you'll forever be my hero. I can't believe they discontinued making them. I was heart broken.


----------



## aactive (Jan 9, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> Nice. Licorice.ca was last picked up via TBR in 2014, and archive shows it goes back to at least 2004.
> 
> I was about to ask if you owned Liquorice.ca too and then saw your post in the handreg section. That was dropped too, not sure when though.
> 
> Licorice.ca gets 14,800 monthly searches in Canada, and Liquorice gets 2900 searches. Good job getting the pair. I dare guess you got the candy domain market cornered. Nice to see you put them to use as well. If you can get Willy Wonka to bring back Chewy Runts you'll forever be my hero. I can't believe they discontinued making them. I was heart broken.



Licorice.ca is our next online candy store. Should launch in about a month or less. It is frustrating when candy companies discontinue candies. In the past couple of years, we have had several that were popular with our customers, but I guess not enough sales for the manufacturer. I thought Willy cared about his customers


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 9, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> Licorice.ca is our next online candy store.



You best register all the misspells because trust me there are going to be lots of them typed in the address bar.


----------



## Develop__ (May 30, 2022)

For my 100th post I thought I would share my latest private purchase.

It all started when MapleDots posted the following thread. https://dn.ca/topic/what-is-wholesale-on-a-decent-3-letter-ca-on-tbr.1418/

That night, I started the 3 letter hunt typing in potential targets (3 letter brandable, pronounceable) in the Google.

Within 5 minutes I found that name. The domain had a nice logo and was clearly marked For Sale. It also included a paypal cart to pay for the name. My first thought was it was an old  2000’s legacy posting and if I bought it, they would come back and say the listing was out of date and the domain can now be acquired for $xxxxx.

Then I recalled reading a post in which theinvestor states, PayPal sucks for sellers but is very good for buyers. With that knowledge, I purchased the domain name.

To my surprise, within 10 minutes, the seller responded thanking me for the purchase. Twenty minutes later, the domain transfer was completed and the domain was mine. It truly turned out to be one of the smoothest transactions I have ever had with a private seller.

And the name I bought?

(((F))) - (((O))) - (((N))) dot (((CA)))


----------



## Nafti (May 30, 2022)

Congrats on the purchase [notify]Develop[/notify]. Nice 3 letter name as well. Are you able to disclose the purchase price? Or ballpark?


----------



## mcm (May 30, 2022)

Nafti said:
			
		

> Congrats on the purchase [notify]Develop[/notify]. Nice 3 letter name as well. Are you able to disclose the purchase price? Or ballpark?



If you search for the domain on Google you'll be able to find the asking price in the meta description.

Seems like [notify]Develop[/notify] got quite the deal on this domain! Congratulations! *DRINK*


----------



## MapleDots__ (May 30, 2022)

mcm said:
			
		

> If you search for the domain on Google you'll be able to find the asking price in the meta description.
> 
> Seems like [notify]Develop[/notify] got quite the deal on this domain! Congratulations! *DRINK*



I got the price on wayback


----------



## Develop__ (May 30, 2022)

Godaddy valuation tool likes it too.

https://ca.godaddy.com/domain-value-appraisal/appraisal/?checkAvail=1&domainToCheck=


----------

